# For those of you with money to waste...



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401627724&category=33582

80 dollar coilovers heh, someone buy them and let us know how they ride.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ive seen them even cheaper than that. The struts are what cost the most, and you can get bolth coil overs and struts on e bay for around 200-250.


----------

